# New coop



## ajw802 (Dec 7, 2015)

I am replacing my chicken coop. What is the best way to get the girls to go in their new coop?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, you could move them in overnight, and if possible leave their food in there. You may want to sacrifice a few eggs and put them in the nest. Lock the door to the old coop. Welcome!


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

If they are anything like mine you may need to manually stick them in their beds for a few nights running. Some of my chickens are really slow learners, whereas others immediately homed to the new coop after just one night in it. I did find that when I left my old coop within their sight this confused them and they tried to get to it. Hiding it where they couldn't see it fixed the problem for all but one who would cower under a bush for about 6 nights running and I had to keep putting her to bed, bless. Slow learner


----------

